# Happy Holidays



## Elder the Dwarf (Dec 24, 2013)

I just wanted to say Merry Christmas (and happy holidays, I know we're quite a diverse bunch) to everyone.  I've been scanning the site for the last couple days and I figured I should pop in to say hi.  It seems to have grown quite nicely, so an ovation and thanks to the mods and members who have worked so diligently.  Most that frequent the site now probably don't remember me being here, but I'm glad to seet many of the of the old regulars are still around (and that some of my favorite old threads are still alive!).  Anyways, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday season.  Cheers.

Edit: And 2800 members now?!  That's amazing, guys.


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi! Welcome back Elder, and Merry Christmas mythic scribes! Hope you all have a grand holiday!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays to everyone! It's a time of the year that gives a lot of us both a lot of cheer and also a lot of stress - kinda like writing. Let's all hope that whatever stress we take upon ourselves is repaid tenfold in the cheer can bring to others!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 25, 2013)

Glad to see you around Old Dwarf! It does my heart good to know that you haven't left us entirely. Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you, Elder, and all Mythic Scribes and your loved ones!


----------



## Pemry Janes (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, happy holidays to one and all.


----------

